# FS460 Brush Saw



## phk_xb (Aug 18, 2014)

Hey I purchased a used FS460C and was using it to clear some brush off my property. It was working great but now the blade won't spin, I took the gear head off the shaft and it seems as if the drive tube is not meshing into the gear head. I made sure that the gear head is on all the way and you can feel the drive tube clicking in the gear head when you turn the blade. Im looking to fix it but I'm not sure what needs replacing. The drive tube sticks out of the shaft about a 1/4 of an inch from the shaft.


----------



## phk_xb (Aug 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XSKIER (Aug 19, 2014)

Your shaft looks about right. Could it be stripped? Could your bevel gears in the angle drive be blown out?


----------



## 2dogs (Aug 19, 2014)

Looks damaged to me.


----------



## phk_xb (Aug 20, 2014)

Figured out what it was, the shaft pulled out of the motor about 1/2" not allowing the drive tube to mesh into the pinion gear. Now if I can figure out how to sharpen the blade I'll be all set. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

